# NCCA Lacrosse Championship Tournament Bracket 2009



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

I doubt this thread will get much play but I don't give a rat-ass. Lacrosse is one of my favorite sports as a former player and coach and the Final Four weekend of the semi-finals and finals is one of the best sporting events you can ever attend. 

Here's the bracket for D-1, 

http://www.laxpower.com/update09/tourney09/bracket_md1.php

as a huge Syracuse fan I'm very worried about the quarter-final match-up with Notre Dame- they are a quality squad and are undefeated, they should cruise past Maryland and set a huge match-up the 'Cuse to go to the Final Four. 

I think #3 Duke and #4 Princeton are locks for the Final Four but #1 Virginia has lost some swagger lately since Duke owned them twice and faces a tough fight with #8 Johns Hopkins to reach the Final Four. I really hope Syracuse can past ND to have a chance to defend their title.

In D-3 news- my old school Washington College missed out on the playoffs after dropping 6 of their last 7.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

There are 8 first round games this weekend and 2 are in the books- Johns Hopkins got past Brown 12-11 in overtime after Brown tied the game up with 8 seconds in regulation to force the extra period. UNC just held off UMBC 15-13 using 8 goals by Billy Bitter(he only missed one shot all game after starting out 8 for 8) in a great offensive game.

Good stuff so far and every game is being shown on ESPNU this weekend. :thumbsup:


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Just an update to my own lacrosse inner-monologue- the first round just wrapped up and the quarter-finals are set. I watched most of 8 play-off match ups and Duke looks uber-scary and could actually get their first national championship. Syracuse is my favorite team but they looked like crap playing down to the level of their opponent Siena in the game that just finished- they won 11-4 but it was sloppy and a terrible game.

The big upset was Maryland beating Notre Dame at ND 7-3 to set up a shot at Syracuse.

The quarter-finals are:

#1 Virginia vs. #8 Johns Hopkins

#4 Princeton vs. #5 Cornell

#3 Duke vs. #6 North Carolina

#2 Syracuse vs. Maryland

My final four picks are:

Johns Hopkins(though I really wanna see UVA win) vs. Cornell(I hate Princeton)

Duke vs. 'Cuse

I pick Duke to match-up in the title game with whoever wins the JHU-UVA game with Duke winning it all. Though I hope that Syracuse can pull it out.

Please continue the discussion below: :laugh:


----------

